# RHCP Several Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thu	09/14/06 Vancouver, BC General Motors Place 
Sat	09/16/06 Calgary, AB Pengrowth Saddledome 
Sun	09/17/06 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place 
Tue	09/19/06 Saskatoon, SK Credit Union Centre 
Wed	09/20/06 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 
Mon	09/25/06 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Tue	09/26/06 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Thu	09/28/06 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 
Fri	09/29/06 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place 
Sun	10/01/06 Quebec City, QC Colisee Pepsi


----------

